# We will be saying goodbye to our sweet Lacey Mae this Saturday



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We have made the difficult decision to say goodbye to our old Lacey Mae this weekend. She has been peeing and pooping outside the box for a year and most recently in the living room on the wood floors. It seeps down between the floorboards and is just awful to try and control. I've used motion activated Ssscat aerosole air sprayers to no avail. She just finds new places to pee. We treated her for high blood pressure and a bladder infection recently but that has not solved the problem. She is now all skin and bones and barely eats and we are forced to keep her in the half bath which breaks our hearts. It is time to say goodbye to a sweet girl that I adopted 4 years ago. At the time she was 10 with a bad heart and failing kidneys.

The first photo is her adoption photo.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Marcia,
Lacey Mae's eyes look to me like she certainly doesn't feel well. I am so sorry and I know how difficult a decision this is. You took in a senior cat with health issues and I know that she had the best of care with you. She might not even be here today without you. It's so sad and such a selfless thing to do.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

You've done the best you can with a tough situation, but what a heartbreaker to have to make that decision. Much sympathy. She is a pretty thing, and I'm sure you'll miss her. I agree, she does not look happy or comfortable.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

My goodness, has it really been four years already? I remember when you adopted her, Marcia, and how sad and scruffy-looking she was at the time. And then just a few months later, she was like a totally different cat. 

What a wonderful four years you gave her - years that she might not have had otherwise. I'll be thinking of you on Saturday. Big hugs.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i am so sorry. my heart goes out to you all. Lucy Mae has been able to be with a loving home and family for her golden years that she otherwise wouldn't have had, though. I hope you can keep these good thoughts for her and yourselves this week and in the future. 

she is a lovely girl. to me, her eyes say she is wise beyond her years and understands. she knows she is loved and will have no regrets.

xoxo


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

spirite said:


> My goodness, has it really been four years already?


Yes, this January will be 4 years. As it turned out she didn't make it to Saturday. By Thursday morning we knew she was suffering so I called the vet and they were able to take us within an hour. My husband sobbed atback and we hugged and kissed her goodbye as the sedative took effect. She had lost 1/2 pound in the past few weeks and weighed only 3.5 pounds. This cat should have weighed 8-9 pounds. She had a good life with us and was very much loved.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My favorite picture of Lacey Mae.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm glad you were able to move fast at the end. Much sympathy. What a hard thing it is to do, but *not* doing is even worse.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry Marcia.  

A great picture of her gorgeous green eyes. I'm glad you'll always have that.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Rest in Peace, sweet Lacey Mae. You beautiful soul.

:heart


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh Marcia, I am so sorry. atback How lucky she was to live her last years with you. That last picture of her is so beautiful--look at those bright teal-green eyes. :heart


----------

